# Submitting a claim under two policies?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I have AIA, and it is managed through AON. We have insurance cards, and deal directly with AON. We pay nothing up front. 

My wife works for a company that is self insured. Only she has no member number and must take the reciepts to her local HR.

She has an apointment with a specialist. The insurance covers only 70% either way. Can we submit the claim under both policies, like is done in the USA?

I have asked HR, and they just give me that "deer in the headlights" look. It is as though they have no idea what I am talking about.

AON cannot give me a straight answer.

Incidently, all our HR functions are outsourced. We either deal with the vendor, or management back in the USA.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Short answer: no, not legally. If you somehow manage to get 140% reimbursement then that'd be insurance fraud.

Slightly longer answer: you can submit to both if you notify both of the cross claims and let them figure it out.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

Back in the USA my insurace would pay 70% and the second policy paid 30%. It worked out well.


----------



## Sardonicus (Mar 23, 2015)

They way this has worked for me while ni Singapore was as BBCW suggests, I would have my company coverage take the first part and my personal coverage to take the rest. 

It is arguable whether it is better to do it the other way around depending on deductibles.


----------

